# Carte SD Sandisk non reconnue (OS 10.5.4)



## MrJC (28 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit souci pour recuperer mes photos contenues sur une carte Sandik Ultra 4Go (SDHC).

Que je branche mon appareil photo (Pentax K10D) directement en USB sur mon mac ou que je branche un lecteur de carte USB avec la carte dans le lecteur, le peripherique n'est pas détecté.

Est-ce qu'il y aurait des drivers specifiques a telecharger ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juillet 2008)

MrJC a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il y aurait des drivers specifiques a telecharger ?



Non, du moins en ce qui concerne le lecteur de carte. Pour l'APN, là, c'est possible (quoi que rare), mais dans ce cas, ils doivent être sur le CD vendu avec.

Lorsque tu branche ton lecteur de carte, est-ce qu'il apparaît (même illisible) dans "Utilitaire de disque" ?


EDIT : Sinon, tu as été voir ici ? Il y a des choses, dont certaines spécifiques Mac !


----------



## athaldir (23 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, 
J'ai exactement le meme souci avec ma carte (Sandisk Ultra 4GB SDHC), qui n'est reconnue sur aucun mac (contrairement aux PC) (via le lecteur de cartes) 
Elle n'est pas non plus détectée par l'utilitaire de disque. 
Mon appareil photo est un Panasonic Lumix HD DMZ-TZ10

Merci de votre aide car j'aimerais bien récupérer mes photos de vacances, comme vous vous en doutez ;-)





MrJC a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un petit souci pour recuperer mes photos contenues sur une carte Sandik Ultra 4Go (SDHC).
> 
> ...


----------



## Arlequin (23 Septembre 2010)

Le lecteur de cartes est il compatible HC ?

pourquoi ne pas connecter l'APN en direct ? cela évite les (mauvaises) manipulations de carte


----------



## daffyb (23 Septembre 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> Le lecteur de cartes est il compatible HC ?
> 
> pourquoi ne pas connecter l'APN en direct ? cela évite les (mauvaises) manipulations de carte


et lancer iPhoto ou transfert d'images


----------



## Arlequin (23 Septembre 2010)

et, au passage, en profiter pour passer en X.5.*8*, ce ne serait pas mal

edit: oups, non, là c'est pour l'initiateur du fil qui n'est pas reviendu depuis :rose:


----------

